

Can’t We All be Reasonable and Speak English? - jonobird1
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2014/02/cant-we-all-be-reasonable-and-speak-english/?

======
lsiunsuex
Why not Italian first? :(

(joking - I know italian is only spoken in Italy, New York and Toronto)

In Chrome, Google Translate did a pretty good job converting back to English.
Maybe a plugin is in order to convert answers into Portuguese?

